
Ask HN: What would you do with MySpace - orliesaurus
I am just curious to think what other people around the globe would do..
Let&#x27;s assume someone sold you MySpace for a dollar&#x2F;euro&#x2F;yen...
You now own every piece of data &#x2F; equipment &#x2F; IP that MySpace comes with. Except the debt(s).<p>What would you do?<p>And no, I&#x27;m not &quot;asking for my friend&quot;. Im genuinely curious!
======
yung_endian
I would remake the site exactly as it was in 2006/7.

Exactly. Down to the customizable HTML/CSS for profiles.

It would be such a hit of post-irony nostalgia that nearly everyone who was on
it would jump back to it. We would get millions of users in a week, easy. All
it would take is one Buzzfeed-style article "Remember the MySpace of your
youth? It's back"

Then, showing the hockey stick growth, I'd sell it next week.

~~~
ovrnightr
I like this idea, it's fascinating how willing young millennials (myself
included) are to flock toward nostalgia. I used to take so much pride in my
Myspace page, and even learned some basic HTML along the way.

Another idea I thought of could be to retool the site into something different
from simply a social network. I'm thinking of how the name could be used in a
more literal way, while also staying in touch with the social-network angle of
the site.

What about a platform where you design a Space, like a room you dec' out and
build to your liking, using points or currency for upgrades/additions. A bit
like the Sims where you'd build your "Space" and other users can come over and
hang out. The living room could have an entertainment system which plays your
custom playlist. DJ's could host live sets. On the TV is a Super Smash
Brothers tournament you can get in on.

You might have a neighbor whose Space is the party spot, people go there and
interact/chat with other people about, well, partying, or something like
r/drunk. Then you might have another neighbor whose Space is a salon of sorts,
people gather there to discuss the owner's recommended reading list or art
collection.

A universe of micro-communities, or Spaces, as it were. Some are open access,
some are invite-only, and some charge $5/cup to get in the door.

~~~
orliesaurus
I would love to do what you said but make it AR/VR powered

------
szertius
Week 1: Legally change my name to Samy.

Week 2: Begin development of Xanga integration, initially making it possible
for a MySpace page to join a Xanga blogring.

Week 3: Publish an import tool that allows users to display their archived
Formspring questions and answers.

Week 4: Ensure that the service is reliably accessible over both HTTP and
Gopher. Encourage users to visit gophers://gopher.myspace.com if their client
supports SSL.

Week 5: Begin cross-platform app development for Symbian OS and the Apple
Newton.

------
crispytx
I don't think MySpace had a micro-blogging feature back in the day, so I think
that'd be the first thing that I would add -- a micro-blogging feature for
posting text, pics, and videos. Toss in some inspiration from SnapChat and
make the posts disappear after a short period of time. Ditch the facebook
model of 'friending' and use twitter's 'follow' model instead.

That's a fun question to think about what one would do with MySpace, but I
think the whole 'social' space gets too much attention. It's like Peter Thiel
says, the next Bill Gates isn't going to create an operating system, and the
next Mark Zuckerberg isn't going to create a social network (even though this
isn't totally true, just look at Evan Spiegal & Kevin Systrom).

~~~
orliesaurus
Yeah I like the last part of your answer, I don't think I would do something
directly social with it but it would probably not make money. Maybe something
sentimental, because I think we all had a MySpace back then - heck I still
remember my URL - I bet MySpace still has all my saved conversations and
profile visits over the years...maybe make a time-travel experience for
MySpace users who haven't used it anymore in 10ish years?!

------
Kequc
A large part of that IP is the massive amount of work that went into it right
before its downfall.

It has legs, just too much debt and as you said the debt is gone. I'd let it
run for a little while. If I were to change it again, or even roll it all the
way back to the 90s (rose tinted glasses I think). Then all you'd really be
using is the domain name which is a waste.

------
Xeoncross
> In February 2005, DeWolfe held talks with Mark Zuckerberg over acquiring
> Facebook but DeWolfe rejected Zuckerberg's $75 million asking price.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myspace](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Myspace)

I had no idea this happened. Thanks for asking the question.

------
tmaly
I would add back in the customization as others have suggested, but I would
also make it mobile friendly.

I thought the way they re-did it was a really bad call, it seemed optimized
for desktop in an era where everything was going mobile.

------
1ba9115454
I would create an ICO.

Then I'd email everyone in the database about it, then transfer the database
over to a blockchain.

